

Pebble releases SDK 2.0 with accelerometer and JavaScript APIs - erohead
https://developer.getpebble.com/blog/2013/11/06/A-New-Era-of-Apps/

======
davewhat
Biggest wins (in my opinion):

\- Persistent storage of up to 4K of data on the watch per app. Storage is a
key/value dictionary. No single value may exceed 256 bytes. (Keys are 32 bit
integers.)

\- New JavaScript framework. Allows running of custom js in a sandbox on the
Official Pebble Iphone app

    
    
      * Supports communicating (bi-directional at all times) between a Watch App and an Android/iPhone javascript companion app.
      * Supports HTML5 local storage (on the iPhone)
      * Supports location APIs (via HTML5 navigaor.geolocation)
      * Supports web requests (JavaScript's XMLHttpRequest())
      * Supports sending a simple title/text notification to the watch
      * Supports opening a webview on the phone inside the Official Pebble App and the ability to pass a string message back to the JavaScript app when the view is subsequently closed.

------
splendidfailure
We'll also start hosting weekly open labs where developers can come hack with
us and get help on projects at Pebble HQ starting in early December. Stay
tuned to the blog for more details!

~~~
jitl
That's awesome. I got my Pebble on Kickstarter, but I've been too busy with
school and work to work on a project. SDK2 is just the pick-me-up I need, and
I'm really interseted in lab hours too.

I just created a hello-world project on cloudpebble.net, but my initial build
is failing:

    
    
      ../src/main.c:1:23: fatal error: pebble_os.h: No such file or directory
      compilation terminated.
      Waf: Leaving directory `/tmp/tmpIc8vSE/build'
      Build failed

~~~
splendidfailure
In the latest build, you no longer need to #include all of the individual
files, #include <pebble.h> is all you need

~~~
jitl
Awesome, thank you. I think that the cloudpebble.net template for SDK2 needs
to be updated. I created this thing like 15 minutes ago: now build errors,
from a newly created project, with the pebble_. _\\.h files replaced with
pebble.h are:

    
    
      ../src/main.c:6:1: note: #pragma message: 
      
         *** PBL_APP_INFO has been replaced with appinfo.json
         Try updating your project with `pebble convert-project`
         Visit our developer guides to learn more about appinfo.json:
         http://developer.getpebble.com/2/guides/creating-pebble-watchapps.html
       
      ../src/main.c:10:0: error: ignoring #pragma GCC error [-Werror=unknown-pragmas]
      ../src/main.c:15:18: error: unknown type name 'AppContextRef'
      ../src/main.c: In function 'pbl_main':
      ../src/main.c:24:3: error: unknown type name 'PebbleAppHandlers'
      ../src/main.c:25:5: error: field name not in record or union initializer
      ../src/main.c:25:5: error: (near initialization for 'handlers')
      ../src/main.c:25:22: error: 'handle_init' undeclared (first use in this function)
      ../src/main.c:25:22: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
      ../src/main.c:27:3: error: too many arguments to function 'app_event_loop'

------
Honzo
Doesn't look like it's actually released yet (RC4)

[https://developer.getpebble.com/2/](https://developer.getpebble.com/2/)

Pebble SDK 2.0 is currently in BETA and intended for developers only.

SDK 2.0 will be released later this year as an over-the-air update to all
Pebble users.

~~~
splendidfailure
Fixed

------
notjustanymike
And now I'm going to buy one.

------
rgoodwintx
Darn, just as mine started getting garbled graphics every day. Time to RMA :)

~~~
thehigherlife
I was having similar problems as well. I sent them some emails about it, but
they kept asking for more pictures and I just got frustrated with the process.
It doesn't happen all of the time and I'm not really doing anything crazy with
the watch, so I've just been kind of dealing with it.

~~~
therobot24
my RMA process was similar - a barrage of tests + pictures with a week or two
for every response (or lack there of). Luckily, after a month of this i got
the replacement, but terribly frustrating nonetheless.

------
PilateDeGuerre
When will the Pebble2 come out?

------
hidden-markov
Can it run MongoDB?

